# 2004 polaris trail blazer 250 starting issue



## viperboy711 (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a 2004 Polaris trail blazer 250 it sat for 3 years ran fine when parked I pulled carb and cleaned it changed the plug changed fuel filter fired right up ran smooth at idle but at higher rpms back fires here and there turned it of now it will not start now it try's to start pulled the carb went back thru it found nothing wrong reinstalled still wont start I changed the coil because the coil seemed to get warm out of ideas any help


----------

